# CurrencyFair



## Ilovepatnevin (Feb 26, 2009)

Has anyone else got an email from CurrencyFair saying that their bank details have changed?
I'm probably just being paranoid, but I get very suspicious when financial institutions do this sort of thing and I always suspect a scam.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes, me. It said their UK bank has changed. I guess if you log in to their website (don't click on the link in the email) it should give the details there too.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, I got one yesterday. It looked legit to me, but I have recently done a transfer so don't need to worry about it yet.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

I got one too,checked their website which confirms the info.Give them a ring if you,re not sure.


----------



## therese1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello all I'm new to the forum and would appreciate some currency advice.

I've been on quite a few viewing trips but not fund anything yet. Nevertheless I've contacted a currency exchange with a view to having sterling exchanged as required.

Euro has lost a bit of value last few weeks and predictions are for an iffy year.

The 'broker' has called me two days running, did you all transfer after you'd found a property, or did you pick an exchange rate and convert in advance of the purchase.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Ilovepatnevin (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. It all seems to check out OK. You can only access all the changed details through your existing password and the security details for any transaction still come (in my case) to my mobile.
I've made a small transaction just now, I'll let you know if I get burned.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

therese1 said:


> Hello all I'm new to the forum and would appreciate some currency advice.
> 
> I've been on quite a few viewing trips but not fund anything yet. Nevertheless I've contacted a currency exchange with a view to having sterling exchanged as required.
> 
> ...


Hi Therese,

It's the pound which is weakening at the moment, rather than the euro. A few weeks ago one pound bought you €1.42, now it's down to about €1.32. 

We transferred the money as soon as our offer was accepted. Fortunately the rate was very good on that particular day - if I were doing it now, I'd probably plan ahead. The whole transaction can be completed within one or two working days using CurrencyFair, who offer the best exchange rate and a flat rate charge of €3 regardless of the amount.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

therese1 said:


> Hello all I'm new to the forum and would appreciate some currency advice.
> 
> I've been on quite a few viewing trips but not fund anything yet. Nevertheless I've contacted a currency exchange with a view to having sterling exchanged as required.
> 
> ...


If you are unsure then an option is to transfer money to euros in stages rather than all at once. This spreads the risk of being caught out by large currency fluctuations.


----------



## therese1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for this advice. The forum is great for finding out stuff like this.
I will check out currency fair and do the staged conversion.


----------



## Colesfamilywalesespana (Mar 15, 2015)

*Currency Fair*

Changes are credible, I rang them to double check.


----------

